# Vocoder



## sight011 (14. April 2008)

... ein bekannter hat mich gefragt ob man ein paar Zeilen die er aufgenommen hat so klingen lassen kann als ob ein ganzes Stadion das brüllt!

Und wie der Threadschon heißt musste ich sofort an einen Vocoder denken!!

Meine Fage an das Forum ist --> Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit einem Vocoder gemacht, der ihm besonders gut gefallen hat!? Ist der Interne Vocoder von Logic für sowas geeignet!


Gruß User!!


----------



## chmee (14. April 2008)

Nun, die Frage ist eher, ob Dir ein Vocoder da weiterhilft. Es gibt Geräte, die heissen VoiceModeller oder Harmonizer oder Intonator. 

Ein Vocoder ist ein Gerät/Effekt, das die Stimmenspur in viele Frequenzbänder aufteilt und die Lautstärkeveränderung des jeweiligen Bandes zB auf einen Synth legt. Möglichkeiten und Variationen gibt es Viele. Mir fällt aber auf Anhieb nicht ein, wie man damit eine Crowd simulieren soll. Freue mich, wenn jemand auch für mich einen Tip nennen kann.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Abgesehen davon gibt es recht viele kostenlose Vocoder - und der Logic interne ist schon nicht so schlecht.. http://www.audiomastermind.com/browse-vocoder-5887002-1.html

**EDIT2** Eine Idee hätte ich : Man nehme anstatt eines Synths eine Stadionaufnahme von begeisterten Menschen, keine Schlachtrufe.


----------



## bokay (14. April 2008)

Zuerst einmal: Vocoder

Um den Effekt zu kreieren solltest du eher zu chorus(en) in verbindung mit Hall und doppler/delay Effekten greifen.

Eine genaue Anleitung kann ich dir hier so aus dem Stehgreif nicht geben aber Ich würde mal mit Chorus und Hall beginnen und dann ev. noch einen Phaser darüberstreuen....


EDI: Der Chmee postet schneller als sein Schatten!


----------



## PC Heini (14. April 2008)

Beim durchlesen der Beiträge kam mir die Grundidee eines mehrspurigen Aufnahmegeräts in den Sinn. Hab dann mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf ein Artikel gestossen. Leider ist die PDF Datei zu gross zum anhängen.
Der gefundene Artikel heisst; Orchester aus Bits und Bytes, und ist zu finden auf
http://www.pctipp.ch/_ti/ti.cfm?pk=78456 
Obs weiterhilft weiss ich nicht, aber ich hoffs mal.
Wenn ich noch was finden sollte, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## sight011 (16. April 2008)

> **EDIT2** Eine Idee hätte ich : Man nehme anstatt eines Synths eine Stadionaufnahme von begeisterten Menschen, keine Schlachtrufe.




@ chmee genau das war mein Plan!! Hehe ^^

Davon hat uns nähmlich jemand schonmal was im Unterricht erzählt gehabt, dass das eine Band gemacht haben soll!!

Ich werde mich diese oder die nächste Woche damit befassen.

Da ich aber noch nie einen Vocoder benutzt habe dachte ich mirich informiere mich erstmal!

Und auf tutorials.de ist eben verlass!!  und auf dich auch Chmee 

P.S.: Was für Parameter kann man dann eigentlich einstellen Die Filter


----------



## chmee (16. April 2008)

*Grundprinzip eines Vocoders* :

Ein Vocoder hat zwei Eingänge : Trägersignal (Carrier) und Modulatorsignal (Mod). Nun muss man sich für jeden Eingang einen eigenen Equalizer mit zB 20 Bändern vorstellen.  Hinter den EQs haben wir quasi jeweils 20 Signale. Nun ist die Laustärke des Carrier-EQs abhängig von der Lautstärke jedes jeweiligen Mod-Signal-EQ-Bandes. Somit wird das Carriersignal in den einzelnen Bändern vom Modsignal beeinflusst. 

*zum Thema* :
Parameter : Hmm, ich habe gerade keinen vor mir, aber grundsätzlich, wie stark das Carriersignal beeinflusst wird, Mischungsverhältnis, uU Hüllkurve. In Software-Vocodern gibt es noch so abstruse Sachen wie Formant-Shift oder Resonanz.

Nun, Ausprobieren  Mein Audiorechner ist gerade nicht an  Achja, Danke für Dein Lob..
Ich denke aber, dass es mit einer Spur nicht ausreicht, man muss ja auch ein bisschen Leben reinbringen, indem meherer Spuren jeweils einen eigenen Vocoder und eine eigene Stadionkulisse modulieren, gepaart mit ein bissel Originalstimme. Ein Hall tut sein Übriges..

Links:
http://www.ths-nation.de/recall/vocoder.htm
http://www.amazona.de/index.php?page=26&file=2&article_id=250 - Tonbeispiele unten


----------

